# Compund Bow for sale



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

I Have A bear Odyssey II Compound Bow For Sale. It Has Been Shot MAYBE 30 times. Into A Target. New Been in the Field. Its The Youth Model. 50 pound Draw weight. Comes with Bow, Case Mechanical release, And like 10 Arrows. Asking $250.


----------



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

Never Been in the field*


----------

